

Ask HN: programming and science related podcasts? - almost

I'm looking for some interesting pod casts to listen to while traveling. Anything interesting really, especially science or programming related but not limited to those.<p>Also, any suggestions for good podcast software for Linux? Command line based would be ideal (I really don't see the need for a GUI on something that simple).<p>Any ideas? What's on your mp3 player?
======
jjames
Programming Related podcasts that I keep up with:

Software Engineering Radio: <http://www.se-radio.net/>

Rails Envy: <http://www.railsenvy.com/podcast>

This Week in Django: <http://thisweekindjango.com/>

FLOSS Weekly: <http://twit.tv/FLOSS>

~~~
myg
The Math Factor podcast

------
anthonyrubin
Radiolab:

<http://www.wnyc.org/shows/radiolab/>

------
matt1
Not a podcast, but something you should absolutely listen to if you haven't
already:

Bill Bryson's A Short History of Nearly Everything
[http://www.amazon.com/Short-History-Nearly-
Everything/dp/076...](http://www.amazon.com/Short-History-Nearly-
Everything/dp/0767908171)

It's by far the most entertaining, enjoyable, and well written science text
I've ever read/listened to. You can download it on iTunes -- go with the
unabridged. I listened to the abridged one first and liked it so much I
downloaded and listened to the unabridged one... twice. And then proceeded to
listen to four of his other non-science books.

Get on the Bill Bryson train. You won't be disappointed.

------
ivey
Skeptic's Guide to the Universe: <http://www.theskepticsguide.org/>

Astronomy Cast: <http://www.astronomycast.com/>

------
knapr
I'm actually working on a podcast aggregator/recommender site right now, it
will launch within 1-2 weeks, as soon as I finish it. I have plans for how to
make money from it and my reason for creating it is, there are loads of
podcast-sites out there but very few(or none) helps you to actually find the
good ones.

In the meantime check out: <http://www.se-radio.net/> for very good podcasts
about software, I think the guys doing it are german but their english is
good.

------
dsims
A good compilation of programming podcasts at StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1644/what-good-
technology...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1644/what-good-technology-
podcasts-are-out-there)

I enjoy Geek Speak for basic tech news discussion: <http://geekspeak.org/>

This American Life is not science or tech, but I love it:
<http://www.thisamericanlife.org>

------
dionidium
In Our Time With Melvyn Bragg:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/history/inourtime/>

The easiest way to browse the archives is on its Wikipedia page:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Our_Time_(BBC_Radio_4)>

------
someperson
I agree Astronomy Cast is awesome.

365 Days of Astronomy is worth a look (10min podcast everyday of 2009, the
international year of astronomy) <http://365daysofastronomy.org/>

Great podcast about Psychology
<http://www.abc.net.au/rn/allinthemind/default.htm>

Starstuff is also pretty good <http://www.abc.net.au/science/starstuff/>

Planetary Radio (Planetary Society podcast) is great
<http://www.planetary.org/radio/>

Science Talk (Scientific American) is pretty decent
<http://www.sciam.com/podcast/podcasts.cfm?type=science-talk>

------
ricree
In addition to SGU and Astronomy Cast, both of which are excellent, you might
want to check out the Nature Podcast ( <http://www.nature.com/nature/podcast/>
). It's gives a good overview of new science news, and often includes
interviews with the researchers.

Also, SE Radio is an excellent programming podcast. <http://www.se-radio.net/>

Finally, it isn't a science or engineering podcast, but I just started
listening to the History of Rome podcast, and I'm really enjoying it so far.
<http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/>

------
petercooper
I wasn't really all that interested in astronomy, but I was hassled over and
over to listen to <http://www.astronomycast.com/>

And.. I'm won over. Each show is on a different topic (many just
physics/quantum related, not "astronomy" per se) and they're a joy to listen
to. I've definitely had a quality of life improvement since subscribing to
this one.. and I even know what variable stars, weak and strong nuclear
forces, and ion engine are! :)

------
paulgb
Not hacking related, but I found the More or Less podcast quite interesting.
It's by the author of The Undercover Economist, and focuses on the same issues
as the book.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/podcasts/moreorless/>

It's off the air for a few months, but you can still access some back-episodes
(unfortunately, not all of them).

Edit: for software, I use rhythmbox.

~~~
almost
Brilliant! I listen to this on Radio 4 and was I looked down the list of
Radio4 podcasts and didn't see it. Guess the list I was looking at wasn't
complete.

------
cnu
StackOverflow podcast - <http://blog.stackoverflow.com> by Jeff Atwood and
Joel Spolsky.

------
jwtanner
CBC's Quirks and Quarks, great science radio show ( available in podcast ).

<http://www.cbc.ca/quirks/>

------
swapspace
3rding Astronomy cast. This Week in Science: <http://www.twis.org>

------
rubing
check out the phoneloser's podcast it's really cool. the leader RCPB is crazy.
they say he's the one who killed jon benet ramsey. he hijacks phone networks
and stuff, he's kind of like a kevin mitnick.

